# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  ///

## Rajtaro

Грей. Можно спросить, а за что забанен redfoxius?

----------


## grey

Ну вот опять. Не легче было спросить напрямую в ЛС?

Непомню за что. Но явно не просто так. Одно из правил нарушил, а может и все, непомню.

----------


## Blackwinged

За мат. Считаю наказание слишком жестким, хватило бы и предупреждения.

----------


## grey

> За мат. Считаю наказание слишком жестким, хватило бы и предупреждения.


 если бы мат был направлен в твою сторону то думаю ты бы по-другому считал.

----------


## Rajtaro

> Сообщение от Blackwinged
> 
> За мат. Считаю наказание слишком жестким, хватило бы и предупреждения.
> 
> 
>  если бы мат был направлен в твою сторону то думаю ты бы по-другому считал.


 но почему тогда не всех банят? как это определяется?

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Blackwinged
> 
> ...


 кого замечу - баню. кого не замечу - не баню.

----------


## Blackwinged

*grey*
Назначь модера. Флуда последнее время очень много появилось.

----------


## Rajtaro

Согласна на все сто. Кто-то должен этим заниматься

----------


## Rajtaro

Согласна на все сто. Кто-то должен этим заниматься

----------


## Blackwinged

Я готов, опыт в модерировании есть.

----------

